# Doing a masters degree in Australia and job prospects



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Seniors,

I am currently in Australia and trying to find some work here. I have around 6.5 years of IT exp in SAP consulting, with 2 years in Australia for a company which I got when I was on an onsite.

Currently am finding its really tough to find a job. Was just wondering that if I do a Masters of Information systems from Melbourne Uni, will my job prospects increase.

Can I expect to get IT starter level jobs as a grad hire in good companies like IBM, deloitte etc.

Do any of you have any exp on this, please guide me.


----------



## vovon (Jan 5, 2013)

Adephagous said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am currently in Australia and trying to find some work here. I have around 6.5 years of IT exp in SAP consulting, with 2 years in Australia for a company which I got when I was on an onsite.
> 
> ...


Are you on a business visa? permanent residency holders find it easier to get jobs in australia.


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

I am on a PR which got granted in Nov last year. Started looking for jobs around Feb and still did not find much.


vovon said:


> Are you on a business visa? permanent residency holders find it easier to get jobs in australia.


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

First, a Master's degree is quite expensive in Australia. I'm not sure what are the fees at the University of Melbourne, but I reckon it's around 25,000 AUD. I'm not sure it's the best option money wise if you are looking to get a job in Australia.

I did a Master in IT Management at the University of Sydney in 2011. While there, I received a lot of offers from big firms, multinationals and big companies who were looking for fresh graduates and professionals with a couple of years of experience. The catch is that most offers are only available to those who hold a PR or are citizens. Of course, there are a few companies who will have positions available for international students on a student visa, but as you can imagine those are in high demand. I think there's a new visa that allows you to stay 2 more years after finishing a degree in Australia, so maybe now it's easier to get a job.

If you are going this way, try to get a part-time job while doing your masters. During my second semester, I worked part-time as an Information Architect for the same University plus I was tutoring another class. In the end, those jobs helped me get some of the feared "Australian experience", which helped me to get a couple of offers as soon as I got out of Uni.

Hope it helps, let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Bonkler,

Thanks for the advise. Well Uni Melbourne course fee is around 30000 AUD. I have some savings from the 2 years which I worked in Australia. PLus I have a PR and wanted to know whether there are any companies which are interested in Uni gradiates here or not.
Thanks for the advise on the part time job, and working for the Uni is really good, but as much as I know Uni Melb, there will be people vying for that job as well.

My questions are as follows:

1) I know that after a lot of hassle, I might end up with a contract/perm job in Australia. But I want to work for multinational firms, and I am ready to start at a junior position as well(though I already have 6.5 years of exp in IT). The reason being that I am interested in working for a firm which I can build a career in. Is my route correct and will a degree help me in doing that?

2) Whats the way to apply for these graduate roles? Do companies come to campuses and advertise for such roles

3) The fact that I already have 6 years of exp, is that a deterrent for companies to hire me?

Thanks for your patience



bonkler said:


> First, a Master's degree is quite expensive in Australia. I'm not sure what are the fees at the University of Melbourne, but I reckon it's around 25,000 AUD. I'm not sure it's the best option money wise if you are looking to get a job in Australia.
> 
> I did a Master in IT Management at the University of Sydney in 2011. While there, I received a lot of offers from big firms, multinationals and big companies who were looking for fresh graduates and professionals with a couple of years of experience. The catch is that most offers are only available to those who hold a PR or are citizens. Of course, there are a few companies who will have positions available for international students on a student visa, but as you can imagine those are in high demand. I think there's a new visa that allows you to stay 2 more years after finishing a degree in Australia, so maybe now it's easier to get a job.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

Adephagous said:


> Hi Bonkler,
> 
> Thanks for the advise. Well Uni Melbourne course fee is around 30000 AUD. I have some savings from the 2 years which I worked in Australia. PLus I have a PR and wanted to know whether there are any companies which are interested in Uni gradiates here or not.
> Thanks for the advise on the part time job, and working for the Uni is really good, but as much as I know Uni Melb, there will be people vying for that job as well.
> ...


1 and 3) Can't tell you for sure here. Every multinational is different, some of the jobs offer that I got were specific on having people with less than 2 years of experience. If you already have that much experience, I would really try to apply directly to those companies. 

2) Yes. They normally come to the campus at the beginning of the 1st or 2nd semester. Some companies ask their applicants to apply at the beginning of the year for positions starting the year after!!. Some companies just place the ad in the jobs portal of the university. The good thing about being in campus is that you get the chance to speak with the recruiters directly who might give you a good advise in case you are an experience professional. Bear in mind that most people doing a postgrad here are on their early 20s.

From my point of view, a Master's degree from the University of Melbourne will improve your opportunities. It's not just the chance to apply to those position, but what you will learn and the network of contacts you will create while there. I'm not sure if it's the BEST option for you right now if you are just looking for a way to secure a job.


----------



## AtifALi27 (Mar 11, 2013)

bonkler said:


> 1 and 3) Can't tell you for sure here. Every multinational is different, some of the jobs offer that I got were specific on having people with less than 2 years of experience. If you already have that much experience, I would really try to apply directly to those companies.
> 
> 2) Yes. They normally come to the campus at the beginning of the 1st or 2nd semester. Some companies ask their applicants to apply at the beginning of the year for positions starting the year after!!. Some companies just place the ad in the jobs portal of the university. The good thing about being in campus is that you get the chance to speak with the recruiters directly who might give you a good advise in case you are an experience professional. Bear in mind that most people doing a postgrad here are on their early 20s.
> 
> From my point of view, a Master's degree from the University of Melbourne will improve your opportunities. It's not just the chance to apply to those position, but what you will learn and the network of contacts you will create while there. I'm not sure if it's the BEST option for you right now if you are just looking for a way to secure a job.


Hello Friends,
I too have about 4.5 years EXP in IT (Java-Developer Programmer).I have got a PR(29th April2013).
I have the same question if doing an MIS from University of Melbourne(will improve my chances of getting a job in on of the best companies in australia).
And if i am not wrong the Fees is around 20K AUD(Assuming PRs will be treated as Local Students).Please assist if, i need to get there and search for a job or probably do a 1 year course and get Going God Willing!


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

I will follow this thread... as I am trying to do the same. 
Waiting to clear my Med & PCC. So by Sep 2013 I will have My PR. 
I am planing to take up Masters in Engineering Management in Univ of Melbourne by Feb 2014.
I have 2 year IT exp & will have 4 Year Engineering Exp by feb 2014.

Need advice in regard to our plan to study from forum members.
Please help


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Did anyone else try that approach? I feel that its a good way to meet people, network at the base level, have a local flavour to your life and resume and utilise all the networking abilities that the Uni is giving you.

On the downside, the issue is that you would spend money and precious time, and I am scared of the fact that I might not be considered for jobs after my masters as I already have 6 years of exp.

Does anyone else have an opinion on this? I would have loved to do an MBA but prospects for that against the costs are really not looking good.


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

With a PR in hand I believe the tuition fees is going to be the national one and not the international one...
I read this someone, hope someone can further confirm this.


----------



## naman_sharma (Jan 16, 2015)

*Finding jobs after MBIT from RMIT*

Hi guys 
I got acceptance from RMIT for MBIT course. I wanted to ask if finding jobs after the course will be difficult there? After reading the thread I am not sure if I should accept the offer or go with some other country. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I got enrolled in Master of Management from Uni of Melbourne... Hoping for the best to happen in coming days... Parallel I am trying to find job in Mechanical Engineering Field...
I am in Melbourne...


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

AtifALi27 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I too have about 4.5 years EXP in IT (Java-Developer Programmer).I have got a PR(29th April2013).
> I have the same question if doing an MIS from University of Melbourne(will improve my chances of getting a job in on of the best companies in australia).
> And if i am not wrong the Fees is around 20K AUD(Assuming PRs will be treated as Local Students).Please assist if, i need to get there and search for a job or probably do a 1 year course and get Going God Willing!



There is no concession or reduction in fees for a higher degree by coursework irrespective of whether you are a Citizen or a PR. If anyone wants to do higher degree by coursework they will have to fork out the full fees.


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

outkasted said:


> With a PR in hand I believe the tuition fees is going to be the national one and not the international one...
> I read this someone, hope someone can further confirm this.


Unfortunately, you have the wrong information. Higher degree by coursework will be charges at full fees irrespective of Citizen/PR/International. There is no concession or reduction.


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

virusme said:


> Unfortunately, you have the wrong information. Higher degree by coursework will be charges at full fees irrespective of Citizen/PR/International. There is no concession or reduction.


Its not the case always...
If you choose a course with CSP then your fee will be less..

In My case...
I applied for CSP fee paying place in Master of Mechanical Engineering & got it... Fee structure was - AUD 8000 per year.

But when I applied for CSP fee paying place in Master of Management, I did not get it & I was given Full fee place... For which I need to pay AUD 29500 Per year...

CSP - Common supported place are avaialble for all under grad course and for few Masters. So you can choose that course and study if you need to reduce your cost...

If its international student they need to pay AUD 33500 Per year... 
Still as local student you save AUD 4000... And few company(even part time job) ask for aus citizen or PR only.


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

sateternal said:


> Its not the case always...
> If you choose a course with CSP then your fee will be less..
> 
> In My case...
> ...



Yep, thats correct but it is a special case and not common.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

local experience is what you need. find local jobs, save up your money. i dont believe nowadays a masters will give you an edge.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm in Melbourne with a student visa and studying MIT. I've more than 10 years IT work experience and applied to more than 270 IT companies in Melbourne! Nobody was interested to because I don't have PR! 

So if you have PR and cannot find a job what it tells you? Yes, it tells that even if you have an Australia Master degree it doesn't help! It helps only if you have some connection to help to get a job but first find that connection! To build a professional network it requires many years!!! 

Now I know why my lecturer told us that nowadays you need a Master degree to work in KFC or Subway and to work in Pie Face a PhD! And that is true because if he will met his ex students than he has only to go in KFC or Subway! And one of his PhD student works at Pie Face!

Good luck!!!


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

share the list bro!

Also, its better to pick the phone and talk to them rather than just dropping online resumes. if you can convince them over a phone call, interview would be easier.

just my 2 cents.

good luck. oh and depende, get that pr asap?


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

blak3 said:


> share the list bro!
> 
> Also, its better to pick the phone and talk to them rather than just dropping online resumes. if you can convince them over a phone call, interview would be easier.
> 
> ...


what you say is true... but other issue i find is getting their phone no.... out of 10 job one job will have contact no.... and when you contact they tell... pls sent your resume...we will look into it... and if you dont get call back from us... then u are not selected...

So i hope uni will give me an opportunity to network with people... get the required contact... right contact... so we can hope to get job


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

it sure helps to build up contacts and all, if you make the best out of it. if you do only your coursework and go home, ull only end up knowing how to ace exams. in my case, i realised i wouldnt have got my pr without my masters. so that kinda worked for me.
however i now got the pr and the masters, i dont think it gives me a massive advantage. when i had calls, they didnt even mention the academic background, they are all like ohh you worked here and there bla bla.


----------



## erin515 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi All,

For those interested in studying a masters degree in Australia. I found an interesting article (entitled "Austudy: get paid to study a masters") that might be helpful.

Cheers,
Erin


----------

